# Can GAG boot FreeBSD from ZFS



## Icher (May 28, 2010)

Hi ALL,

I have install a FreeBSD on zfs. Now I need a grafic bootmanager that can boot FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64 from zfs.
I would prefer grub, but the version from the ports is for i386 only. So my search over the internet brought me to GAG. The only question is can GAG boot a FreeBsd from zfs?

Many thanks


----------



## zeiz (May 29, 2010)

If you installed root on ufs (and the rest on zfs) GAG is capable to boot from ufs. But if you have only zfs then I'm in doubts...


----------

